# Naked Portafilter



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok I want one for my machine and have seen that LA SPAZIALE do a 53mm one, and the basket in my Briel is 53mm will it fit or is there an alternative??


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Great question

Baskets are generally universal a La Spaziale Basket or a mypressi TWIST basket should be interchangeable with each other

I take my 53mm and 58mm baskets with me to training sessions as you can never guarantee what state equipment will be in to use in training.

So far (touch wood) I have been able to swap in/swap out a basket with my own and the fit has always been fine.

Worth a punt, particularly if you a combining with other items in an order as the postage will be negligible


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks dude!







....only question is where do I get it from??


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Happy Donkey list a La Spaziale bottomless portafilter but it doesn`t look like a 53mm one, otherwise the only places that list them are across the pond.

http://www.1st-line.net/cgi-bin/category.cgi?item=50892

See above URL for example but not cheap.

If you know someone who has an engineering workshop you could have a standard one modified as in this next link, it`s a 58mm filter shown but same principle. I have a mate who works in one and he made me a tamper no bother at all.

http://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/yet-another-way-of-making-your-own-bottomless-portafilter-t4305.html

Don


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

CoffeeHit have a 'make my portafilter naked' service

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/PRD_SearchResults.aspx?searchstring=naked


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Just to clarify having re-read your request

Baskets are interchangeable

Portafilters not always so

The lugs on the portafilters for different machines are usually thinker/thinner or set at different angles to each other making it near impossible to mix and match portafilters.

The baskets that sit in these though are usually the same size for each diameter change

Therefore, your basket may fit the La Spaziale Portafilter but the portafilter may not fit your machine


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Ah well, I'll get a portafilter and get it cut down







.....


----------

